# Mastiff kills new owner



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/...-kane-county-killed-in-attack-by-her-dog.html


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

that's a damn tragedy
a life lost that probably woulda saved a lot of other lives ](*,)
RIP

too many people think they understand everything about dogs cause they've had a lot, or maybe the heart just clouded the brain ..... either way, what a damn shame it happened to a first responder rather than a scumbag drug dealer who thought they got a freebie yard dog


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What a horrible, sad and shocking outcome. I wonder if anyone will be able to tell what provoked the attack on her. 

A sad reminder that not every dog can or should be 'saved'.


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

So Sorry for her and her family. What a shame. RIP.


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

Trying to determine if this was Mastff or a Bullmastiff, Two distinct breeds, but reporters and responding police can get it confused. I think I know which breed did such a thing like that. When I called the Kane County Animal Control they were not giving up what breed but "Laura" said "What do you think"?


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

There are a lot of Molosser/Mastiff breeds. English and Bull Mastiff are only two of many. Fila, Cane, Dogue de Bordeaux, Boerboel, Neopolitan all can be "huge" and are only a few of the Mastiff breeds.

And yes that is terrible, really sad in so many ways.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, we'll never know the details and circumstances of this tragedy but, if humans can snap, so too can a dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bottom line is a person that got a dog that they could not handle! regardless of how the situation arose, that is the bottom line.

there are plenty of dogs that are physically capable of killing their owners out there.


----------

